# We're edging up to 249,000



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Of the advertised 243,000 woodworkers I wonder how many are active? There's never more than 30 or 40 active at any given time.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Most of them use Alder wood.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

AlaskaGuy, of those that use Alder, how many are active daily/weekly users of this site?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I wonder how many are the same people.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Rick_M, are you suggesting that management uses dopplegangers to increase numbers?


----------



## joey502 (Mar 30, 2014)

I would guess less than 300 active. Seems to be the same few people answering questions from someone that will not login again once they have an answer.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> *I wonder how many are the same people. *
> -
> Rick_M


*A LOT OF THEM!*

Rick


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I would guess less than 300 active. Seems to be the same few people answering questions from someone that will not login again once they have an answer.
> 
> - joey502


And my answer for them?



> use Alder wood.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Most of them use Alder wood.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


 MORE "Alder Wood" From My Alaskan Buddy!

DEFINED: North temperate shrubs or trees having toothed leaves and cone like fruit; bark is used in tanning and dyeing and the wood is rot-resistant!

There You Go Guys!

Rick


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> AlaskaGuy, of those that use Alder, how many are active daily/weekly users of this site?
> 
> - caboxmaker


I am active on this site, and I use Alder.

LOL


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

woodbutcher, are you a real person?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

All 83 of my "AKA" use Alder at least once a week.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> woodbutcher, are you a real person?
> 
> - caboxmaker


woodbutcherbynight is as real as it gets. As are AlaskaGuy, TheFridge and jbay. When you're lying awake at 3am, wondering whether to use Arm-R-Seal, shellac or a waterborne finish, these are the guys you want in your corner.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Rich, just making sure I wasn't responding to a doppleganger.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Rich, just making sure I wasn t responding to a doppleganger.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Maybe we should be wondering about you. Can you prove you're real?

P.S. You should look up doppelgänger. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

dop·pel·gäng·er
ˈdäpəlˌɡaNGər/Submit
noun
an apparition or double of a living person.
"he has a doppelgänger named Donald, his invented twin brother"

Rich, I suspect that some of the 243,000 folks on this site use two (or more) sign-ins. Just wanted to know who I was talking to.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

My doppelgänger is Ronald McDonald :>/


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> woodbutcher, are you a real person?
> 
> - caboxmaker


That depends, according to Rich I am a respectable guy. (thanks Rich!) Now if you inquire the same of my ex wife I suspect the answer will be, let us say somewhat different.

ROFLMAO


----------



## 1finger (Feb 5, 2016)

I wonder if anyone here is real?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Now if you inquire the same of my ex wife I suspect the answer will be, let us say somewhat different.
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


LOL. Yeah, bring in the exes and I'm real for sure. A real asshole. They're entitled to their opinion.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I would suspect that some look at the projects here and think that anything they make is not worth posting, so they don't. For forums the same idea. We have some extremely creative people that post amazing projects. Many way beyond my ability but they have inspired me to try something new or build this or modify my plans for that.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

We're strayin' people. How many folks actually use the site on a continuous basis. 243,000 sounds kind of outrageous. Do 486,000 eyeballs actually see the ads on this site? I wonder what their approach to potential advertisers is? Do they use the 243 number to entice them?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> We re strayin people. How many folks actually use the site on a continuous basis. 243,000 sounds kind of outrageous. Do 486,000 eyeballs actually see the ads on this site? I wonder what their approach to potential advertisers is? Do they use the 243 number to entice them?
> 
> - caboxmaker


Maybe it's 485997. Accidents do happen.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

> Maybe it s 485997. Accidents do happen.
> - Rich


On the basis that 97% of the people here are male, that number jumps to 721,707.

That's a lot of balls.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

It's easy to find out. Just look at the "Jocks" tab at the top. Everyone is listed by their contribution numbers.

A few of the higher numbers belong to Lumberjocks who have passed but most of them are still active. Like any site you will have this disproportionate ratio of active vs. inactive members.

There are approx 630 members who have posted 1000 times. However some of those may no longer visit here or may visit and not post. Sort of difficult come up with an actual number of "active" members


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow, I'm in the top 20 and I very rarely use alder.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Now if you inquire the same of my ex wife I suspect the answer will be, let us say somewhat different.
> 
> ROFLMAO
> 
> ...


ROFLMAO


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Scroll to the bottom and you can select "Who's Online" and see members currently logged in.

I don't think this site is "active" by any means but very similar to other forums I have been at. Core group of guys that participate and you can divide that core into a several sub groups.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I wonder if anyone here is real?
> 
> - 1finger


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Scroll to the bottom and you can select "Who s Online" and see members currently logged in.
> 
> I don t think this site is "active" by any means but very similar to other forums I have been at. Core group of guys that participate and you can divide that core into a several sub groups.
> 
> - TravisH


Just because it says I'm online doesn't mean that I am. I often times leave the house and my computer is still connected to LJ. Who knows we may have 50 people online that aren't online. That just tells you who's computer is online. And then what happens when computers take over the world?? Nothing's ever easy.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

A lot of members are one-hit wonders. Some people join and never post a project. Also, I know that one of the guys here is a shop teacher, and his students will post a project, but then they move on and post no more. I don't doubt the number all that much.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Also, I know that one of the guys here is a shop teacher, and his students will post a project, but then they move on and post no more. I don t doubt the number all that much.
> 
> - Dark_Lightning


Is that where all of the step stools came from?


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

hard to post regularly when you work daily, and work in shop daily. lol

I came on a few months back to find out about a drum sander, as my inquiry delivered me to this sites dicussion forum. Lots of help here, and as with all forums quite a gathering of a …holes, lol, and i fit right in, on occassion.

incredible amount of information here, even though i've been doing this a life time, if only 40 years ago this information was at my finger tips the world for me would have been amazingly informative.

again, thanks to all for the info, and the laughs, i so enjoy the sometimes jovial discussion. 
happy sunday
Rj in az.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow, I'm currently number 234. How come I knew I would see Jim's picture in the number one slot before I even opened the Jock tab?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Depending on the day, 5 to 500,000


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Of the advertised 243,000 woodworkers I wonder how many are active? There s never more than 30 or 40 active at any given time.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Yes it would be interesting to know. I guess for me Lumberjocks is somewhere to archive my work. Somewhere to catalog and store my projects for the long term. On this note I hope the servers dont loose my pics and stories behind my projects. Can anybody shed light on if this is possible? (Is it possible that we wake up one day and all the info surrounding ones profile and projects could be lost?)

Further to Lumberjocks membership numbers and why I am on here. Apart from the obvious that its a perfect place to find woodworking tips, design inspiration and have technical questions answered. For me I would actually like to meet and visit more woodworking enthusiasts. Living in Hong Kong i dont come across any. I certainly think I am the only Hong Kong based guy on lumberjocks. With my real job I do travel the world and in actual fact I am in the US as often as twice a month, I was fortunate to meet one guy in Brooklyn, he took me to his brilliant workshop, it was a great thrill to meet someone from Lumberjocks in person. (Seems i am going to have to go to Pittsburgh for my next visit, Cheers Bill if your reading).

Anyways that is my blog if you like. Good day to all. And if anyone visits Hong Kong , please stop by to see my work and my smallest workshop in the world.

Kind Regards
Anthony HK

EDIT:* Further to my blog above, Maybe the management team could introduce a membership search in which a particular area could be used. Eg) a search for members in a certain city. Just a thought.


----------



## BustedClock (Jun 30, 2011)

OK, ive been on alot more than I've ever posted. Mostly I read just to follow the wit, wisdom, and the knowledge that comes from decades of experience. I also agree with Woodbutcher; a lot of us feel we have nothing worthy of public exposure. For example, I'm taking Advanced Handtool Techniques at Red Rocks Community College. Our first project was to make 90 straight and plumb cuts with a backsaw. Who wants to see that? Im showing improvement, but at something most of the frequent posters could do while they sleep. The second project is to make a handy straight edge. I've screwed mine up, in part because I made a poor choice in wood, and I'm not handy with a rasp. Does any one want to see that fiasco? Is my second effort (self impose) worthy of a project blog? Somehow, I don't think so?


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

At this moment there are 32 jocks online. That's a pretty standard count if you look frequently.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

yep, ditto BC, its a shame some set your standing on the site with your post count and projects you have posted as if its a badge of sorts. 
I'm a fairly accomplished carpenter, and a decent wood worker, while i have been away from it for a while, i'm back, and working to gain my skill that has wandered off, or perhaps it was never there and i'm fooling myself. 
but eventually i may post some of my projects, especially once i re learn how to use a wood lathe, in the mean time i read, watch, review projects of some of the incredibly talented individuals who frequent this site. and am very thankful of their posting of their accomplishments, especially well done pictures, it helps one to appreciate the detail of some joints and finishes and well i'm working on finishes also,

So in the meantime, i'm gonna continue my site visiting, and commenting, and deal with the a holes that are under the impression post count is the most inportant as is a picture or two of a build.
again, no other site quite like this one for information.
thanks to all
Rj


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

Interesting post from BC and KonIt, for me I like to see projects from all skill levels and in actual fact some of the most articulate work posted here doesn,t interest me at all because I know that its been done by machines. Hand skills and having a go is what interests me. Posting a FIRST project of 90 straight and plumb cuts using back saw would get my attention actually. Thats the truth.
Sorry Caboxmaker maybe Im creating thread drift.
Good day to all.
Regards
Anthony


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> So in the meantime, i m gonna continue my site visiting, and commenting, and deal with the a holes that are under the impression post count is the most inportant as is a picture or two of a build.
> again, no other site quite like this one for information.
> 
> - Knockonit


A-Holes? I could say the same thing about poseurs who insist they are experts in all things, but post BS and have no credentials to back it up. Like it or not, unless you have a name in the industry (and plenty of folks on LJ do), a zero project count is kind of a red flag.

Let me be clear that I'm not talking about you personally. It's pretty easy to pick out the BSers and you're clearly not one, but there are a fair share on here who I doubt ever build anything, and are just armchair quarterbacks who think they know what and how to give expert advice no matter the topic.

I do call them out on it from time-to-time and if that makes me an a-hole, so be it. I've been active in these forums since the old USENET days 30 years ago and have a low tolerance for BS.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Some people's kids.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Interesting post from BC and KonIt, for me I like to see projects from all skill levels and in actual fact some of the most articulate work posted here doesn,t interest me at all because I know that its been done by machines. Hand skills and having a go is what interests me. Posting a FIRST project of 90 straight and plumb cuts using back saw would get my attention actually. Thats the truth.
> Sorry Caboxmaker maybe Im creating thread drift.
> Good day to all.
> Regards
> ...


I have much respect for hand too guys….........I have no respect for hand tool snobs.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

LOl, it takes all kinds to make a forum work, I don't judge anyone unless its a direct effect on my self as an individual, I do however enjoy everyones post and pictures, even the detrimental ones, with them you learn about folks, and their path in life.
anyhows, I"m proud to be called an LJ member, figure if i even get close to some of the projects i will have achieved much.

Rich, I never thought you mean me, nor did it matter if it was so, I respect all comments, and will if necessary respond accordingly, everyone has something to add to any conversation even if it is controversial, it sometimes brings a little life to the party.

Keep them coming, i never tire of seeing completed projects, as my wife said many years ago when the cabinet shop was under way, do you ever get tired of building the same kitchen cabinets, vanities, ect. lol. 
She didn't get it then, but now she does as she helps me in the shop with band saw boxes, sanding, and just yesterday had her using the scroll saw, me thinks she enjoys it more than she lets on. lol

Happy thursday to all, and again, thanks for the projects
Rj in az.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I just like messing with the one hit wonders. Especially when they ask "what kind of wood is this?". Other than that. I do my thang with my Alder.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

now whot wuz we talkin about again. Oh! I am alder now than I wuz last year.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> now whot wuz we talkin about again.
> 
> - mudflap4869


We talk about everybody


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> now whot wuz we talkin about again.
> 
> - mudflap4869


I can't remember.

LOL


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Only 46 people of 243,000 online. Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Only 46 people of 243,000 online. Something doesn t add up.
> 
> - caboxmaker


That represents 0.00018% of users. Pretty rarified air! We are special.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Only 46 people of 243,000 online. Something doesn t add up.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Hi Caboxmaker,
With respect I am left wondering what point your trying to make?
Kind Regards


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Hi Caboxmaker,
> With respect I am left wondering what point your trying to make?
> 
> - anthm27


I got the impression he suspects VerticalScope Inc, the registrant of LumberJocks.com, of inflating their membership numbers.

When you consider that the domain was registered in October of 2005 - over 12 years ago - it's likely that lots of members have come and gone, and likely come back again under different names. Maybe they forgot their login info, maybe they got banned and came back under a new name, whatever.

Over that timeframe, having 243,000 sign up events doesn't seem hard to believe.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Hi Caboxmaker,
> With respect I am left wondering what point your trying to make?
> 
> - anthm27
> ...


Ah OK, I guess that would have implications for advertisers more than the everyday users?
Regards


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Just counted 8155 members that have never posted to the site, just created a profile. A lot are over 6 years old.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Hi Caboxmaker,
> With respect I am left wondering what point your trying to make?
> 
> - anthm27
> ...


 Now I remember what it was we were talking about.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

244,161…they're coming out of the woodwork…


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> Just counted 8155 members that have never posted to the site, just created a profile. A lot are over 6 years old.
> 
> - Ron Aylor


I've seen plenty of posts that start with, "Hi! I've been lurking here for a long time and reading the information herein, but this is my first post…"

I think there's allot of that. While that wasn't my personal experience here, I've done the same on other sites where I didn't feel I had anything to contribute but scoped the site extensively for the information that was available from all the regular users. No problem, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

There are 29 woodworkers online right now…the same 29 that are on everyday. Where are the other thousands?


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> There are 29 woodworkers online right now…the same 29 that are on everyday. Where are the other thousands?
> 
> - caboxmaker


There in bed…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> There are 29 woodworkers online right now…the same 29 that are on everyday. Where are the other thousands?
> 
> - caboxmaker


Making sawdust???


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> There are 29 woodworkers online right now…the same 29 that are on everyday. Where are the other thousands?
> 
> - caboxmaker


Why do you care? I don't. 243,000 people signing up over the course of 148 months is just over 1650 per month. Pretty modest in the online world.

Why don't you go tackle the millions of fake twitter and facebook accounts? That number dwarfs any pod people who might be on our little site.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

I think the site management uses a random number generator to add members…


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Posting we have 29 members online and 2789 that have posted at least once in the past year is probably not going to keep the lights on for the server…..


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Most posters have ad blockers so no one sees the ads anyway.


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

I can not get Alder but I do use margarine as my go to finish.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> Why do you care? I don t. 243,000 people signing up over the course of 148 months is just over 1650 per month. Pretty modest in the online world.
> 
> Why don t you go tackle the millions of fake twitter and facebook accounts? That number dwarfs any pod people who might be on our little site.
> 
> - Rich


Wait, so you're saying there are pod people here, no wonder everyone is called Dave.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Why do you care? I don t. 243,000 people signing up over the course of 148 months is just over 1650 per month. Pretty modest in the online world.
> 
> Why don t you go tackle the millions of fake twitter and facebook accounts? That number dwarfs any pod people who might be on our little site.
> 
> ...


How many Dave's are there? How much time did you spend counting them?


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Approximately only .02% of the membership is online at any given moment. Most of them are the same ones day in and day out.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Approximately only .02% of the membership is online at any given moment. Most of them are the same ones day in and day out.
> 
> - caboxmaker


You're just full of useful information.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Approximately only .02% of the membership is online at any given moment. Most of them are the same ones day in and day out.
> 
> - caboxmaker
> You re just full of useful information.
> ...


Yeah, I'm struggling to find this guy's purpose in all this.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> Approximately only .02% of the membership is online at any given moment. Most of them are the same ones day in and day out.
> 
> - caboxmaker
> You re just full of useful information.
> ...


Rich, no real purpose but I do have an interest in numbers. I still don't understand how the site can have almost 245,000 members. Just last week the site was at 243,000 but yet you see very few new faces.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

lurkers


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Well maybe you have to log in, register to see pictures, a whole lot of sites are like that, some folks log in to see the pics when a random search in regards to something they are looking for on the interwebs, they register so they can see the pics ect,.

i mean i found this site while looking for parts for my delta drum sander, fella on here made a innovative adjustment and i followed his lead to get my unit back up and on line, so it works.

happy monday
rj in az.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Here are some numbers for ya. Of 88 people working in my Area of Operation in Iraq only 1 was armed. That would be .01% (Civilians only here, have no idea how many service members we had on base armed.) In 2 1/2 years of the 34 morons that attempted to come over the berm on my watch 85% went on the meet the Almighty. 3 are missing certain reproductive parts, one lost a leg the other no longer has a right hand.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> Wait, so you re saying there are pod people here, no wonder everyone is called Dave.
> 
> - MikeB_UK
> 
> ...


Well, there are at least 4 in just the swap threads.

So, if there are only 29 active people, that makes us at least 13% Dave.

Honestly, I think it may be the start of an invasion.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

People are signing up faster than I can keep track of. Where do they go once they're a member? Kind of spooky…


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

I think I figured it out. Lumberjocks follows a very simple algorithm for adding members. It goes something like this.
10 IF a member posts asking about a wood species
20 THEN add a member
30 ELSE wait for a member to ask which tablesaw to buy


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> People are signing up faster than I can keep track of. Where do they go once they re a member? Kind of spooky…
> 
> - caboxmaker


I don't really care.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I think I figured it out. Lumberjocks follows a very simple algorithm for adding members. It goes something like this.
> 10 IF a member posts asking about a wood species
> 20 THEN add a member
> 30 ELSE wait for a member to ask which tablesaw to buy
> ...


My gut tell my that just bull ********************.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I think I figured it out. Lumberjocks follows a very simple algorithm for adding members. It goes something like this.
> 10 IF a member posts asking about a wood species
> 20 THEN add a member
> 30 ELSE wait for a member to ask which tablesaw to buy
> ...


Of course it is, AG. The LumberJock site is coded in Ruby, not BASIC. Duh.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> People are signing up faster than I can keep track of. Where do they go once they re a member? Kind of spooky…
> 
> - caboxmaker


they go in there shops and make something then come back and post the pictures of what they made and discuss wood working,they dont spend all day wondering how many are active members,like rich asked,are you real! real phoney!


> Approximately only .02% of the membership is online at any given moment. Most of them are the same ones day in and day out.
> 
> - caboxmaker
> You re just full of useful information.
> ...


he has no purpose rich.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Of course it is, AG. The LumberJock site is coded in Ruby, not BASIC. Duh.
> 
> - Rich


WRONG!

It is coded in *ALDER*

Actually since the upgrade in March 2016 it is ALDER 2.1.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Ruby, BASIC, or Alder…it does not matter. I'm trying to figure out how the site numbers keep going up so rapidly. Are the Russians involved? If they can influence the US election they can surely manipulate the LJ numbers. What do you think Rich? Russians?


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

This just in on LJ newS wire

'"" ITS BUSHES' FAULT""


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Which Bush? I think Bush junior is one of the 245,000 LJ members. Names of new members may be picked at random. I'm not quite sure how the system works.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I think I figured it out. Lumberjocks follows a very simple algorithm for adding members. It goes something like this.
> 10 IF a member posts asking about a wood species
> 20 THEN add a member
> 30 ELSE wait for a member to ask which tablesaw to buy
> ...


You are Correct. It's Absolute BS!! So is this Entire Post!


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Rick, Rick, Rick. Why do you attack my post? What did I do to you?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think I figured it out. Lumberjocks follows a very simple algorithm for adding members. It goes something like this.
> 10 IF a member posts asking about a wood species
> 20 THEN add a member
> 30 ELSE wait for a member to ask which tablesaw to buy
> ...


ditto buddy!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I think I figured it out. Lumberjocks follows a very simple algorithm for adding members. It goes something like this.
> 10 IF a member posts asking about a wood species
> 20 THEN add a member
> 30 ELSE wait for a member to ask which tablesaw to buy
> ...


But it is a legal post. It's in the coffee Lounge (off topic) this is the place for nonsense or what ever. If you only want woodworking why don't you stay in those forums and not read off topic. You have a choice you know. I think everybody knows you don't like off topics you have complained enough about it. It's not going to change. When something I don';t like come on the TV I don't complain to the family I just change channel.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> - caboxmaker
> *My gut tell my that just bull ********************.*
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> ...


What's with you AlaskaGuy! On My Butt AGAIN! For WHAT? I agree with you and you Post this? I don't like Off Topic Posts? WRONG!

I've been Pushing it with all kinds of Posts lately! The ONLY Posts I've been doing! Check My "Activity List" for Proof of that.

How many POSTS have you put up, or do you just "Comment" on other peoples Comments that you don't particularly care for?

*"everybody knows you don t like off topics you have complained enough about it."*

WRONG & WRONG! "everybody"? (An assumption on YOUR Part and YOU Only!) "complained"? show me a couple! Other than ME Taking exception to someones Comment!

I might voice a Negative Opinion in one of the Topics if I disagree with something, that's My Choice and Privilege!

I'm Waiting!










Fick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick, Rick, Rick. Why do you attack my post? What did I do to you?
> 
> - caboxmaker


*YOU have to do something to me before I can express an Opinion?*

YOU: *77 posts in 287 days*. ME:* 8835 posts in 2932 days.* This Topic has been Flogged To Death Many Times!

Rick


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Rick, per your own words my post is "My Choice and Privilege!".
Thanks for the help…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Rick, per your own words my post is "My Choice and Privilege!".
> Thanks for the help…
> 
> - caboxmaker


Okay. That's fine by ME. Peace !

Rick


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Peace back at ya.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Peace back at ya.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Thank You My Friend! I HATE getting on the wrong side pf Anybody on Here! I'll be more Careful in the Future!

Regards: Rick


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Let me explain. When I said, " caboxmaker My gut tells my that's just bull ********************." I was speaking directly to his comments and not to this whole thread. I was not commending the entire post as someone said " "You are Correct. It s Absolute BS!! So is this Entire Post! "

I thought Pottz was the one who said "You are Correct. It s Absolute BS!! So is this Entire Post!" Pottz has complained before about content before.

At this point I'm sure who said "You are Correct. It s Absolute BS!! So is this Entire Post! " . But I don't agree since it in the off topic forum and no one has to read it of they don't want to.

I hope at that makes sense


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Let me explain. When I said, " caboxmaker My gut tells my that s just bull ********************." I was speaking directly to his comments and not to this whole thread. I was not commending the entire post as someone said " "You are Correct. It s Absolute BS!! So is this Entire Post! "
> 
> I thought Pottz was the one who said "You are Correct. It s Absolute BS!! So is this Entire Post!" Pottz has complained before about content before.
> 
> ...


No it doesn't make sense. You also didn't answer my questions, or check anything I asked you to check.

*"I thought Pottz was the one who said "You are Correct. It s Absolute BS!! So is this Entire Post!" Pottz has complained before about content before.*

No. It wasn't pottz who said that. It was ME! I haven't known pottz to be a Complainer. In Fact we are "Buddies" and I enjoy our relationship as such.

He's also in the "Projects" Section Complimenting most of the Projects, as DO I.

As you can see Above, caboxmaker and I have Patched things up. WE might even start Dating Again …LOL

Anyway I'm done with this Post it's not worth the effort to Re-Hash this Petty Stuff.

Catch You Later somewhere else.

Rick


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't understand. The person who started this topic, thinks this thread is B.S.? I sense a lack of consistency.

Actually, they're both B.S., but it's the Coffee Lounge, so, like AlaskaGuy, I say have at it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Evidently I got lost/confused in this thread as to who said what. But I do believe the coffee Lounge is the place for OT stuff and sometime it gets silly. If it's not a place or a thread you enjoy just move along, that what I'd do

The reason I stated Pottz was a complainer was of what he said in the barn wood thread, this sounds like a complaint to me.

"alaskaguy is caboboxmaker quoting you correctly or not?and as far as satirical,thats not what I'm about!im here too learn and grow my love love of woodworking and make some great friends that love it as much as I do-and I have! so in a nut shell,i don't like posser's! or trolls! just be real and show us what you are!i now many will say,thers no need to post pics and prove anyting!.fine,dont and you will have no credibilty with me!this place is over loaded with,so called experts!!! that seem to have all the answers to every question?but nnevr come back with an answer where they got it from? think about where you wont this forum to go,and think about who you trust for that info?ive got my trusted sources,do you? ps-runswithsissors,what have you given us but gum flappin?no projects.no buddies,no nothin,and you ask why are people so angry?-DUH!!!"

Like I said I was giving caboxmaker a hard time (for fun) and not the entire thread.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

A G your definitely lost and confused,i dont know what your beef with me is all i did was ask if someone quoted you correctly on another post and you decide to add me to your fire.you seem to take the side of whoever suits your need at the time.you accuse rick of being anti coffe shop which was totally wrong,you confuse ricks post with mine,you will defend someone then turn around and hit em.so im done with this petty crap and go back to the projects section and talk with people that actually make something out of wood!in case you forgot this is a "woodworking forum".peace to all especially my good buddy rick.


----------



## TangoFox (Jan 7, 2018)

Clearly, we all take ourselves too seriously.

Let's just sprinkle ourselves with some ALDERdust and magically all start getting along!

In other news - me and my 13 (now 14) posts and zero projects posted fully support artificially inflating the numbers. If that helps our gracious host secure sponsorship, keep the site alive, or in any other way improve their lives, then by all means; have at it!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> A G your definitely lost and confused,i dont know what your beef with me is all i did was ask if someone quoted you correctly on another post and you decide to add me to your fire.you seem to take the side of whoever suits your need at the time.you accuse rick of being anti coffe shop which was totally wrong,you confuse ricks post with mine,you will defend someone then turn around and hit em.so im done with this petty crap and go back to the projects section and talk with people that actually make something out of wood!in case you forgot this is a "woodworking forum".peace to all especially my good buddy rick.
> 
> - pottz


You are right about one thing, I was confused and my comment was never aimed at Rick.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> A G your definitely lost and confused,i dont know what your beef with me is all i did was ask if someone quoted you correctly on another post and you decide to add me to your fire.you seem to take the side of whoever suits your need at the time.you accuse rick of being anti coffe shop which was totally wrong,you confuse ricks post with mine,you will defend someone then turn around and hit em.so im done with this petty crap and go back to the projects section and talk with people that actually make something out of wood!in case you forgot this is a "woodworking forum".peace to all especially my good buddy rick.
> 
> - pottz


I'm Outta Here Also! This is pure Nonsense! Pottz is correct.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> A G your definitely lost and confused,i dont know what your beef with me is all i did was ask if someone quoted you correctly on another post and you decide to add me to your fire.you seem to take the side of whoever suits your need at the time.you accuse rick of being anti coffe shop which was totally wrong,you confuse ricks post with mine,you will defend someone then turn around and hit em.so im done with this petty crap and go back to the projects section and talk with people that actually make something out of wood!in case you forgot this is a "woodworking forum".peace to all especially my good buddy rick.
> 
> - pottz


I'm Outta Here Also! This is pure Nonsense! Pottz is correct. A G can't make up his mind WHO He's aiming His Comments At and he keeps changing his mind. * "I was confused and my comment was never aimed at Rick." * It was aimed* DIRECTLY *at me! CONFUSED is the right word.

*BYE BYE A G This is now off "Watch"*

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Peace back at ya.
> 
> - caboxmaker


Thanks caboxmaker! To support your Post there are now, at a Prime Time,* 33 People On Line Here.* The same Guys that are always on here.* Exactly what YOU Stated in your First Post!*

Catch You Later: Rick


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

I thought you were out of here 8 posts ago?

Post #96 Quote *"Anyway I'm done with this Post it's not worth the effort to Re-Hash this Petty Stuff.
Catch You Later somewhere else.

Rick"*

Train wrecks are hard to walk away from! LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I thought you were out of here 8 posts ago?
> 
> Post #96 Quote *"Anyway I'm done with this Post it's not worth the effort to Re-Hash this Petty Stuff.
> Catch You Later somewhere else.
> ...


Thank You for reminding me. I really appreciate that! ...PHFFFTT!.... "OTHERS" kept jumping on me AGAIN, So I occasionally come back on to TRY and straighten things out. That's a useless effort when "THEY" keep changing "THEIR" mind. Is there a RULE against doing that?

Keep watching! I might do it again! OR! Stop wasting Your Time!

Rick


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> I thought you were out of here 8 posts ago?
> 
> Post #96 Quote *"Anyway I'm done with this Post it's not worth the effort to Re-Hash this Petty Stuff.
> Catch You Later somewhere else.
> ...


It's only wasted time if I'm not entertained. 
But this is very entertaining, so, off for more popcorn…. LOL


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I don t understand. The person who started this topic, thinks this thread is B.S.? I sense a lack of consistency.
> 
> Actually, they re both B.S., but it s the Coffee Lounge, so, like AlaskaGuy, I say have at it.
> 
> - Rich


Lack Of Consistency? This is "COFFEE SHOP". There is no Consistency. Post whatever you want to. If you don't care for Aircraft, that's YOUR Problem, Not MINE! I got a lot of PM's from that one!

AlaskaGuy is the Last Guy You should be Quoting. There is NO Consitency to his Posts on here alone! He's Very Confused!

Understand now? If not, go do something else.

Rick


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> A G your definitely lost and confused,i dont know what your beef with me is all i did was ask if someone quoted you correctly on another post and you decide to add me to your fire.you seem to take the side of whoever suits your need at the time.you accuse rick of being anti coffe shop which was totally wrong,you confuse ricks post with mine,you will defend someone then turn around and hit em.so im done with this petty crap and go back to the projects section and talk with people that actually make something out of wood!in case you forgot this is a "woodworking forum".peace to all especially my good buddy rick.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


ouch! that hurt AG.hey i see you havnt posted any projects since 2013 maybe you should go make something useful.i will say you do some nice work,a lot nicer than your comments.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

In the dark and distance past, when LJs was running on a warehouse full of abacus servers, this was about the point at which someone would swerve the discussion off to Dove Ice Cream Bar preferences. I still stand behind the dark chocolate:


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Understand now? If not, go do something else.
> 
> - Rick


Like what? Post drivel? You've got that market cornered already. Like jbay said, it's hard to look away from though.

AG and pottz are both good guys. I hate to see them bickering. And yeah, they both do extremely beautiful work.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Understand now? If not, go do something else.
> 
> - Rick
> 
> ...


thank you rich i agree i had no beef with ag i dont know why hes on me,but whatever set it off im done,lets get back to the real reason were all here,our mutual love of wood working.
and chuck i agree,lets all cool off with a dove bar-cheers.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> A G your definitely lost and confused,i dont know what your beef with me is all i did was ask if someone quoted you correctly on another post and you decide to add me to your fire.you seem to take the side of whoever suits your need at the time.you accuse rick of being anti coffe shop which was totally wrong,you confuse ricks post with mine,you will defend someone then turn around and hit em.so im done with this petty crap and go back to the projects section and talk with people that actually make something out of wood!in case you forgot this is a "woodworking forum".peace to all especially my good buddy rick.
> 
> - pottz
> 
> ...


I don't post every thing I make on the project page. If you think I haven't made anything since 2013 you would be mistaken. From 2013 to through 2016 I was building shelve, Book shelves, signs desk, storage cabinets, reception desk, paper organizers, just about any thing a School District of over 100 building would need. If fact I did this for 40 hour a week for the 18 years I worked for them. I didn't post them here so I guess it didn't happen. But then I don't care how many projects you think I need to post to prove something/anything. I posted those few projects back when first started at JL just to give people some idea of what I do and what my shop is like. I don't need to post 42 projects to accomplish that . I know my skills and my limitation and I'm not here to try to impress anyone or rack-up Kudos . I will go work in my shop as I please not when you think I should.

Anyway in my opinion this whole thread got screwed up and I said I got s little confused as to who was saying what to who at times (for me anyway) and things were said to the wrong person, and some misunderstandings at least for me has taken place.

If you want to keep the bickering going the balls in your court.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Don't sweat it AG! I get where your coming from. projects and all.
No worries…..


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Don t sweat it AG! I get where your coming from. projects and all.
> No worries…..
> - jbay


X2
No need to defend yourself here.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Don t sweat it AG! I get where your coming from. projects and all.
> No worries…..
> 
> - jbay


i agree,ag ive never had a problem with you but you still havnt answered what your problem with me is?i dont want to bicker with anyone,thats not what im here for.pm me if you want,i block no one.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I love me some alder and would recommend it to all the newbies asking what kind of wood is this


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I love me some alder and would recommend it to all the newbies asking what kind of wood is this
> 
> - TheFridge


fridge you naughty boy!stirrin the pot.this soups getting better and better-ha.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm serious.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I'm serious.
> 
> - TheFridge


ok-i like alder too,check my projects,i made an entire offie suite from alder.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Alan Alder?
Hey All,
Would someone tell me what the "alder" comments are all about?
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Marc, the reference to alder is that at least half the 245,000 members use alder as their go to wood.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Marc, the reference to alder is that at least half the 245,000 members use alder as their go to wood.
> 
> - caboxmaker


The actual number approaches three million. Seriously, I'm not kidding.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Alan Alder?
> Hey All,
> Would someone tell me what the "alder" comments are all about?
> Thanks,
> ...


marc run, just run my friend,you don't want to get into crazy thread,trust me!-lol.


----------



## marc_rosen (Sep 9, 2009)

Okay,
Thanks for enlightening me. Now I am alder and wiser for that.
Marc


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> Okay,
> Thanks for enlightening me. Now I am alder and wiser for that.
> Marc
> 
> - marc_rosen


Good one…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Alan Alder?
> Hey All,
> Would someone tell me what the "alder" comments are all about?
> 
> ...


No, Marc. Don't run. Embrace the alder. You can't fight it. It will win, and it's easier if you just relax and let go…

Alder.

Ahh.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Weak trolling all around.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

I am real.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I wonder how many of the 243,000 make a wood project a year?
I also wonder why a guy posting a project will get 100-300 views and never get one comment? It seems that we need to encourage those that take the time to make and post a project( whatever it is) by giving some comment so they don't have a silent project.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thank you jim.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> I wonder how many of the 243,000 make a wood project a year?
> I also wonder why a guy posting a project will get 100-300 views and never get one comment? It seems that we need to encourage those that take the time to make and post a project( whatever it is) by giving some comment so they don t have a silent project.
> 
> Cheers, Jim
> ...


Jim, it seems you are a proponent of everyone gets a trophy. I regularly view the projects and if I like what I see I comment. I don't comment if I don't like the project. I think that's how most approach it.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Jim, it seems you are a proponent of everyone gets a trophy. I regularly view the projects and if I like what I see I comment. I don t comment if I don t like the project. I think that s how most approach it.
> 
> - caboxmaker


In fairness, he's not. There's an ebb and flow to this site. There once was a blog post about a pocket screw jig that got countless kudos, and another one (mine) based on a doweling jig that got over 1600 views and zero comments. No big deal. Some things resonate with the base, and others don't.

One mustn't base their sense of worth on what any Internet forum says.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Rich, I commented on your jig and liked what I saw…not because everyone deserves a trophy or an atta boy. Some projects are just more interesting than others. Yours is one of them. I don't understand why you did not receive any comments previous to mine.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

It's OK. I'm on here to learn. When I can contribute, I do. It's mostly me learning though.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I should be the only one getting a trophy when I post. Unless the others have alder. Give them a shot as well. But mainly it's mine.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> It s OK. I m on here to learn. When I can contribute, I do. It s mostly me learning though.
> 
> - Rich


Well I have learned a great deal through your post and many others over the years. I got on this site because *Bearpaw* kept telling me about it then posted this: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54895

So of course I had to go check and see what he posted and was surprised with peoples reactions to my work. Never really though anything I made was all that interesting, or that I had anymore than basic skills.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

With almost a quarter million members it would seem that we would get more than 10-15 new projects to look at each day.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

> I love me some alder and would recommend it to all the newbies asking what kind of wood is this
> 
> - TheFridge


Until you redo that saw handle in Alder no one is listening


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I should be the only one getting a trophy when I post. Unless the others have alder. Give them a shot as well. But mainly it's mine.
> 
> - TheFridge


Have alder? My profile pic is an alder door. Four out of seven of my projects were made with alder. I'm not asking for a trophy though. I'd prefer cash - or more alder.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Just go into the local Menard's store, and "rescue" as much as you can…


















I would prefer the lumber in the next rack…..


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Wow, we just went over 246,000. I'll have to change the thread title.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Of the 246,000 members I wonder how many are on Obamacare?


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

HI I'm RJ and i'm a alder addict


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Welcome RJ. I feel your pain.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

RJ, are you on Obamacare? BTW, it's great that you're an alder addict. However, Obamacare doesn't cover that.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Nope on the redistribution of wealth program propogated by a no so special potus,

in any event, ole gal is in insurance, and being half a decade younger than me, we are on a private plan, she takes care of the ole guy real well. even buys me dinner sometimes.lol

and a bummer on OC not covering alder addicts, me thinks i should get at least an alder sliver, chip or something for the time i've been a alder addict, itsn't that how it works, ya get something for doing nothing, except saying you were doing something.

happy hump day
Rj in az.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Again I have to change the number. We are now at 247,500 and counting. In less than a month 4,500 members have joined. Something not right about this picture.

BTW, how many of you members have taken advantage of Obamacare? What a great present from a great president. I get giddy all over just thinking about it.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Again I have to change the number. We are now at 247,500 and counting. In less than a month 4,500 members have joined. Something not right about this picture.
> 
> BTW, how many of you members have taken advantage of Obamacare? What a great present from a great president. I get giddy all over just thinking about it.
> 
> - caboxmaker


You must be one of the people who insurance premiums are being subsidized by other peoples money.

IMHO the government doesn't belong in the health care business.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> You must be one of the people who insurance premiums are being subsidized by other peoples money.
> 
> IMHO the government doesn t belong in the health care business.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Who is to take care of the unfortunate and uninsured if not us and the government. Our brothers and sisters need our help. If we can afford it then we need to help. It is our Christian task to take it on.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I work at a private auto repair shop. No benefits offered, yes it is legal. My buddy works at a national chain, he pays $850 a month and has a $1000 deductible per person per year. Copay =$50 after you meet deductible, ER visit $8,000 before insurance begins to kick in at 60/40. Doctors are limited on list and you need permission to ever see a specialist and that has become harder this past year.

I pay 1/3 of that roughly, no deductible, copay is $25 ER is $4500 and 80/20 after that max out at $10,000. List of Doctors is rather long, specialist visits need only a confirmation by doctor.

My salary verses his commission / hourly based program give us equal NET income.

So yes I am feeling good about using this program. Doesn't break the bank and I have a choice about how I spend and when and where I go verses having the cheapest crappiest plan the company could cobble together and force a person to accept and like it.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Woodbutcher, I'm glad it's working for you. Now if you look at Healthcare in the US you'll see that everyone is covered. Medicaid covers the poorest of us and either an employer or ACA covers everyone else. Have I left anyone out? It's nice to see the system working.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> You must be one of the people who insurance premiums are being subsidized by other peoples money.
> 
> IMHO the government doesn t belong in the health care business.
> 
> ...


I'm not going to get into a political *match here on LJ. I gave my opinion and that's were I'll leave. You guys like, me are entitled to you opinion too.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

AlaskaGuy, it doesn't need to be about politics. It can be about healthcare in America and what it should look like. It can be very philosophical and government and religion left out. The real question here is what do we owe our fellow man? Or, is it survival of the fittest and every person for himself?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of us have TriCare…..

As for how many people are on this site…...could not care less…..have way better things to worry about.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

bandit, are you active duty or retired?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Retired..37 years service…Tricare, Standard & Extra…until I turn 65 in May this year….TriCare for life + Medicare after that.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

When I joined LJs, there were 10,300 members then….That was 8+ years ago….I've been here long enough to see that number rise tremendously to what it is today….I've seen members come and go, then come back for a short period, until they find out how many are on here now…..Us die-hards are still hanging in there….so far….

I'm also retired Army….Service-connected disability….I have TriCare and Medicare both….I'm covered…


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

No better coverage than Medicare and Tricare combination.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> The real question here is what do we owe our fellow man? Or, is it survival of the fittest and every person for himself?
> 
> - caboxmaker


We owe to our fellow man also living in a so called "free" country the opportunity to individually and freely decide how we want to help, what we do not need is a mandate we will all be picking up the tab as enablers to help those having zero intentions of ever being productive members of society. I have no problem extending a helping hand to those putting forth actual effort and trying to help themselves, those who aren't, not so much.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*"Somebody"* Deleted my last Reply on here and it's NOT the first time I've had a reply DELETED with NO Reason as to why. ....... SO!

Two days ago it was 247,652 Members. Today it's 247,966. That's an Increase of 312 Members in 2 Days & there are presently 34 Members on line.

Okay! Delete this one if you want to. I'm OFF Watch. Getting Boring Anyway. I think the Point has been made awhile back!

*NO Insult intended "Caboxmaker"*

Regards: ME!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> *"Somebody"* Deleted my last Reply on here and it s NOT the first time I ve had a reply DELETED with NO Reason as to why. ....... SO!
> 
> Two days ago it was 247,652 Members. Today it s 247,966. That s an Increase of 312 Members in 2 Days & there are presently 34 Members on line.
> 
> ...


At the top of the page mine says 247,500

Screen shot taken just now.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> *"Somebody"* Deleted my last Reply on here and it s NOT the first time I ve had a reply DELETED with NO Reason as to why. ....... SO!
> 
> Two days ago it was 247,652 Members. Today it s 247,966. That s an Increase of 314 Members in 2 Days & there are presently 34 Members on line.
> 
> ...


You're Confused again!

That's a Screen Shot of The Title Block for this TOPIC! My figures are the ACTUAL Figures as of Today on the Main Lumberjocks Page. As shown here:










It's also gone UP about 12 Members in the last 30 Minutes. Now we're UP to 326 members in 2 Days.

This is BORING! MAYBE! I'm Gone?

Have a Nice Day AG!

Rick


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

5,000 woodworkers have joined in less than a month. Where are they all coming from?


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

PSSSTTT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; its a secret!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Knock, you can trust me…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> 5,000 woodworkers have joined in less than a month. Where are they all coming from?
> 
> - caboxmaker


That's an average of 166 per day. Not a mind-boggling figure if you ask me. This is a world wide audience after all.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Except for Canada and England I don't see worldwide participation. Should we take attendance? Where are all the Chinese, Indian, German, etc woodworkers?


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Except for Canada and England I don t see worldwide participation. Should we take attendance? Where are all the Chinese, Indian, German, etc woodworkers?
> 
> - caboxmaker


You're not looking hard enough.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Except for Canada and England I don t see worldwide participation. Should we take attendance? Where are all the Chinese, Indian, German, etc woodworkers?
> 
> - caboxmaker
> 
> ...


Have to agree. I regularly get messages and see projects from guys I know in Russia, Ukraine, Belarus as well as South Africa. Most of the ones that speak Russian and Ukrainian do not speak or read English. Getting a point across or showing something and explaining it becomes a lesson in frustration. Unless you can speak or read those language the same would be an issue for you. I do all three and have a in house translator (my wife is Ukrainian.)

One that comes to mind right away is Mirock. extremely talent and creative guy. Take a look at his stuff. http://lumberjocks.com/mirock/projects


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> One that comes to mind right away is Mirock. extremely talent and creative guy. Take a look at his stuff. http://lumberjocks.com/mirock/projects
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


And Mafe in Denmark. I know there's a LJ in the Philippines who posts every so often. And one in Tokyo working in a tiny shop yet producing beautiful work. I didn't know they had trees in Tokyo. These are only the ones I can think of off the top of my head. Just the tip of the iceberg.

So, 166 new members per day is really pretty conservative I think. I'd expect more.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

I wonder how many use ACA?


----------

